# WICHTIG-keine Übertragung auf den Monitor



## AleX (7. Juli 2002)

hi,
ein freund hat seinen Pc bei mir und wir wollten ein Netzwerk aufbauen.
Auf jeden fall beept sein pc nun beim booten ein mal lang und dann drei mal kurz und rechnet dann ganz normal, jedoch wird am monitor nichts angezeigt.
Woran könnte das liegen und wie kann ich das umgehen? Schließlich seh ich ja am monitor nichts und kann so auch nichts machen...  

Das Board ist von ELITE und über den Bios weis ich leider nicht mehr.
Wenns ein IBM-Bios ist, müsste das Beepen für folgenden Fehler stehen:
*One Long and Three Short Beeps :Video (EGA) Display Circuitry 
* 
Bitte um schnelle HILFE!


----------



## Vitalis (7. Juli 2002)

Ich hatte sowas ähnliches, bei mir war die Soundkarte kaputt. Sobald sie draußen war ging es wieder. Bei Euch scheint's an der Grafikkarte zu liegen. Zieht mal ein paar Karten raus und steckt sie wieder fest rein..


----------



## AleX (7. Juli 2002)

danke, hat sich damit geklärt...


----------



## Vitalis (7. Juli 2002)

Wie geklärt? Was habt Ihr gemacht?


----------

